# Inflatioin time on bikes now?



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

I just noticed that Trek adjusted the price on the 2018 Boone 7 up $200 to $4,199.

Not sure if that was due to tariffs or that there always seem to be a waiting line for this model.

Has anyone else noticed any increases?


----------



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

I've noticed if you want a domane with disc and DI2 it's going to cost $5,500. Not sure why they have to do this. You can get a Cannondale Synapse disc DI2 for about a grand less.
It's just like anything else, prices are going up. My truck is a 2015. For me to buy the same spec'd truck but in a 2019 costs about $10,000 more.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Given the trade war tariffs on bike parts....odds are the prices are going to have an early-season "price-correction". Prices are not don going up for MY2019


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

From today's news (Sept 22nd):

JSOnline: New tariffs threaten Wisconsin's Trek Bicycle, soybean farmers as trade war with China heats up

I assumed that most of Trek's frames were made in Taiwan or Korea, but I guess not. However, this latest tariff is coming a month later that the OP's original post, so I don't think it explains the noticed price increase back in August.

Even though I'm a big Trek fan, I look at the tariffs as an opportunity for US bike manufacturers to reconsider putting all their eggs in the Chinese basket. In just the short time Trump has been in office, we've seen multiple large companies shift their manufacturing back to the USA... maybe it's time for the bike industry to consider doing the same (likely with a ton of investment in automation to keep labor costs down). 

While I understand that Trek has to be price competitive with all other brands that are also making their bikes in China, the American in me would prefer not to support a Communist nation any more than I have to and would prefer to see a "Made in America" label on my bicycles again. We Americans can design the best bikes in the world, so why can't we build them as well?

The article makes it sound like Trek is going to be screwed with the latest round of tariffs, but I don't think that's quite accurate. After all, if all bike manufacturers are sourcing their bikes from China, then all bike manufacturers will have to raise their prices, so it's not like the consumer will be able to choose another brand and get a much lower price. People may decide not to buy a bike, buy a used bike, or may decide to get a cheaper model, however. 

OK, off my soap box


----------

